# Εσάς τι σας θυμίζει αυτό το άκαμπτο Post-It Note;



## daeman (Sep 3, 2013)

...
*Does anyone know what a floppy disc is anymore?*


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 3, 2013)

Θέλουν δεν θέλουν, μαθαίνουν ακόμα κι αυτοί που δεν τις έχουν χρησιμοποιήσει ποτέ. Είναι το εικονίδιο της αποθήκευσης σχεδόν σε κάθε πρόγραμμα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2013)

...
Σωστό, αλλά την ξανθιά τρίχα την πρόσεξες;  

Τις διάτρητες κάρτες τις θυμάται κανείς; Στο ΓΕΑ πρωτοέπιασα τέτοια, εκπαιδευόμενος σμίας ΑΠ/ΗΥ.


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2013)

Διάτρητες κάρτες είχαν δει λίγοι εκτός εξειδικευμένου χώρου, όμως. 
τις δισκέτες, πολλοί. 
Εγώ θυμάμαι και τις μεγάλες. 
Και τα προγράμματα γραμμένα σε κασέτες.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 4, 2013)

Σχετικά πρόσφατα, νομίζω το 2010 ήταν, ήρθε κάποιος φίλος στο σπίτι μου για να χρησιμοποιήσει το drive δισκέτας που είχα ακόμα σε ένα παλιό λάπτοπ, επειδή κάποια υπηρεσία της ΔΟΥ τού ζήτησε τα δεδομένα σε δισκέτα!


----------



## Themis (Sep 4, 2013)

Alexandra said:


> κάποια υπηρεσία της ΔΟΥ τού ζήτησε τα δεδομένα σε δισκέτα!


Μπράβο Αλεξάνδρα, κάτι τέτοια μας λες και αισθανόμαστε νεαρούδια.


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2013)

...
Προσωπική ιστορία αποθηκευτικών μέσων:

Κασέτες είχα δει και είχα χρησιμοποιήσει σε μηχανάκια φίλων, εκείνη την εποχή συνήθως σαν γραφομηχανές με οθόνη κι ένα κασετόφωνο συνδεμένο πάνω τους, που όμως μουσική δεν έπαιζε.

1989, ο πρώτος μου υπολογιστής είχε οδηγό δισκέτας 5¼" (the truly floppy ones) και... και... ταρατατζούμ... την τεχνολογία αιχμής της εποχής (για την Ελλάδα), για δισκέτες 3,5", τις οξύμωρες, και σκληρές αλλά και εύκαμπτες (πολύ ντεμί πράμα, αναποφάσιστο, και σαν τον κάβουρα, σκληρό απέξω, μαλακό από μέσα). Ο δίσκος ήταν αξεσουάρ δυσβάσταχτο, πολυτέλεια που δεν την άντεχε το περιορισμένο βαλάντιό μου, οπότε επί αρκετούς μήνες είχα ψοφήσει στο «δισκέτα βάλε-βγάλε και μη βαρυγκομάς». 

Την επόμενη χρονιά, με αιματηρές οικονομίες πήρα τον πρώτο μου σκληρό (αντρίκια πράματα, τίμια, πραγματικά σκληρό μέσα κι έξω ) με την αστρονομική χωρητικότητα των 20 ΜΒ! Χαρές και πανηγύρια, φόρτωνε λειτουργικό το μηχανάκι μαγικά, χωρίς να χρειαστεί να του χώσω τη δισκέτα του DOS (όχι MS-DOS, αλλά DR-DOS, PC-DOS, ό,τι θες δος ημίν σήμερον κι αύριο έχει ο DOS, άλλη δόση) και μπορούσα να φτιάχνω τα κουτσοπρογραμματάκια μου, να τα κομπιλάρω και να τρέχω τις δοκιμές χωρίς να χρειαστεί να βάλω και να βγάλω τίποτα.

Μετά από καναδυό χρόνια, φαντάρος, μου πούλησε ένα παλικάρι (με μεγαλύτερη άνεση στο βαλάντιο) έναν πελώριο σκληρό, 160 ολόκληρα ΜΒ (όχι ακριβώς ολόκληρα αλλά λειψά όπως τα μετρούσαν οι εταιρείες - με 1 ΜΒ=1000 ΚΒ, όχι 1024 - και τότε πραγματικά μετρούσε για μας η μικρή αυτή διαφορά). Βάλε και ήχους, βάλε και παιχνίδια, πάρε και υποτυπώδη βιντεάκια, τίγκαρε κι αυτός. 

Στο μεταξύ, πέρασα εκπαιδευόμενος φαντάρος από το ΚΜΗ του ΓΕΑ όπου είδα και διάτρητες κάρτες και τις πελώριες 8ιντσες δισκέτες, και μηχανήματα ξεπερασμένα ήδη μια εικοσαετία και βάλε, και φτωχό Cobolογάκι μου, βγάλε τα ματάκια σου και σπάσ' τα δαχτυλάκια σου με τις coloρουτίνες της Cobol. Δεν λέω άλλα· εκτός από παρωχημένα, ήταν και διαβαθμισμένα, απόρρητα.

Μετά, τι ταινίες για μπακάπ (από μεγάλες σαν βιντεοκασέτες μέχρι μίνι σαν των δημοσιογραφικών κασετόφωνων), τι Zip και Jaz drive, τι το 'να, τι τ' άλλο... Και στους δίσκους, τι 3,5", τι 2,5", τι SCSI, τι PΑΤΑ, τι SATA, τι Φάτα Μοργκάνα — φά' τα και μη μιλάς, μόνο πλέρωνε, κολλημένο κορόιδο, για να καταλήξουν στα πατάρια μέχρι να 'ρθει η ανακύκλωση — ώσπου να φτάσουμε σ' αυτό που λίγο-πολύ ξέρουμε όλοι σήμερα. 

Έτσι είναι, ο γέρος γάιδαρος έχει δει φορτώματα στην πλάτη του... Αλλά και οι νέοι θα τα τραβήξουν τα δικά τους, απλώς δεν τα ξέρουνε ακόμα.

 









Παρέμπ: 
Ααβόρα, άατο, αβάδιστα: Διατίθεται επ' ικανή αμοιβή υπηρεσία μεταφοράς αρχείων από στικάκι σε δισκέτα 5,25", σε περίπτωση που σας ζητηθούν από την τοπική σας ΔΟΥ δεδομένα σε δισκέτα. Τα έχω ακόμα, και το ντράιβ και τα καλώδια.


----------



## nickel (Sep 4, 2013)

Να μη σας κομπλεξάρω, αλλά έχουμε και μια ηλικία. Σε ιδιόκτητους υπολογιστές (γιατί προηγήθηκε θητεία σε mainframe αλλουνού) ξεκίνησα με ένα super-micro που είχε κάτι μεγάλες δισκέτες. Έπαιζα με Spectrum που φόρτωνε Froggy από κασέτες και ο πρώτος μου προσωπικός υπολογιστής ήταν αγγλικός Apricot με δισκέτα 3,5 ιντσών (ο πρώτος PC με τέτοια δισκέτα) με σκληρό δίσκο 5 MB (τσιγκουνεύτηκα και δεν πήρα με 10 ΜΒ — τα θεώρησα πολλά!). Σήμερα και πολλά κομπιούτερ αργότερα ο πέμπτος εξωτερικός δίσκος μου έχει χωρητικότητα 1,81 TB. Ο γιος μου μού έχει μοντάρει ένα καινούργιο μηχάνημα που δεν έχω βρει την ώρα να το στήσω και μόλις πληροφορήθηκα ότι δεν έχει δισκέτα. Θα κρατήσω εφεδρικό το παλιό μηχάνημα με τα XP και θα ξεκαθαρίσω μερικές εκατοντάδες δισκέτες να δω αν υπάρχει ακόμα καμιά χρήσιμη. 35 χρόνια στους υπολογιστές δεν συμμαζεύονται εύκολα.
:blush:


----------



## SBE (Sep 4, 2013)

Τις προάλλες είδα εξωτερικό USB disk drive, για δισκέτες τέτοιες, οπότε υπάρχει ακόμα ενδιαφέρον. 
Στο σπίτι έχω καμιά πενηνταριά δισκέτες με μετρήσεις από το διδακτορικό μου και με ποιος ξέρει τι άλλο, και δεν ξέρω τι να τις κάνω.


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2013)

Αν τις χρειάζεσαι πραγματικά, στείλε να τις διαβάσω στο ντράιβ (έχω ακόμα στο πισί το 3,5" και χάσκει άχρηστο) και να σου στείλω τα αρχεία με ηλεμήνυμα, δωρεάν όλα αυτά, εφόσον βέβαια τα δεδομένα είναι σε ανοιχτό φορμά ή έχεις πρόγραμμα που να διαβάζει ακόμα τέτοια. Αν δεν τις χρειάζεσαι και θες από περιέργεια να δεις τι έχουν μέσα, θα σου κοστίσει. ;)
Curiosity killed that floppy FAT.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2013)

Περιμένω να δω πότε θα εμφανιστεί αυτός που γνώρισε από κοντά τον Μαρκόνι.


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2013)

...
Μην το γελάς, έχω γνωρίσει μερικούς μαρκόνηδες. 

Αλλά τι Μαρκόνι; Εδώ έχουμε άκρη για τον Βεσπούτση όχι! γράψ' το αλλιώς, δεν το βλέπεις; το γούρδωσες το περπούτσι και θα καψιλευτεί η σουπερλαγεία της βέσπας δεξιά τον Βεσπούκη. :twit:


----------



## bernardina (Sep 5, 2013)

Χο! Τον πρώτο μου υπολογιστή τον αγόρασα από δεύτερο χέρι έναντι του αστρονομικού ποσού των 50.000 δραχμών. Πάνω του έμαθα και κομπιουτερική και πληκτρολογική (προσωπικό τυφλό σύστημα) και μεταφραστική, κάτι σαν του κασίδη το κεφάλι ένα πράμα. Επειδή ήμουν αυτοδίδακτη και κανείς δεν μου εξήγησε πώς λειτουργεί, όταν ετοίμαζα το πρώτο μου μεταφραστικό δείγμα (και νομίζοντας πως είχα μπροστά μου μια μάλλον κακάσχημη και ελάχιστα εξελιγμένη γραφομηχανή) έφτανα στο τέλος της αράδας και καθώς δεν υπήρχε εκείνο το μαρκουτσάκι, πώς το λένε... επιστροφή φορέα  κατέβαινα με το βελάκι από κάτω και ξανάρχιζα και ξανά και ξανά και φτου κι απ' την αρχή. Όταν ήρθε ο φίλος να χτενίσουμε το δείγμα, πάτησε έντερ και όλο το κείμενο έγινε μια παράγραφος! 
Δεδομένου ότι δεν γνώριζα καν τυφλό σύστημα, για δέκα σελίδες έκανα ένα μήνα, με ατελείωτες ώρες δουλειάς και πληκτρολόγηση με τη λεγόμενη μέθοδο του αετού*... 

Όσο για τον κομπιούτορα, μάλλον θα πρέπει να δούλευε με καρβουνάκια, γιατί ήταν τα ζώα μου αργά.** Η δε οθόνη του είχε μια εμφάνιση κάπως έτσι. Σκληρό δίσκο όμως διέθετε, αααα, όλα κι όλα! Και δούλευα σε Volkswriter, μεγαλεία! :laugh:
Πάλευα κι εγώ με δισκέτες, μικρές και μεγάλες, και μέχρι πρόσφατα είχα καταχωνιασμένες και ξεχασμένες κάμποσες από δαύτες ώσπου, σε ένα ξεκαθάρισμα λογαριασμών, τις έφαγε η μαρμάγκα. 
Αργότερα, το σιντί ήταν πηγή μεγάλης περηφάνιας, αλλά κι αυτό αντικαταστάθηκε από το στικάκι που κι αυτό με τη σειρά του περιορίστηκε σε ιδιωτική χρήση. Ας είναι καλά το ιdερρρνέτ, αφού!

* Μέθοδος του αετού: το δάχτυλο (κατά προτίμηση ο δείκτης, δεξιός αν είστε δεξιόχειρες, αριστερός αν είστε αριστερόχειρες) υπερίπταται του πληκτρολογίου ως αρπακτικό ενώ παράλληλα ο εγκέφαλος προβαίνει σε αναρωτήσεις του τύπου _πού είναι το ήτα, πού είναι το ήτα; *Α, ΝΑ ΤΟ!* _Στο *Α, να το!* ο δείκτης διενεργεί κάθετη εφόρμηση και χτυπά με δύναμη το θήραμα-στόχο-πλήκτρο ενώ ο εγκέφαλος (ενίοτε και τα χείλη) εκβάλουν αλαλαγμούς χαράς και θριάμβου, μέχρι την επόμενη στιγμή που αρχίζει η αναζήτηση του επόμενου θηράματος-στόχου-πλήκτρου.... με πιάνετε.;)
Επειδή όμως, ως γνωστόν, practice makes perfect, γκουχγκούχ χρόνια μετά, πετάει η ομάδα. Και τα δέκα αετόπουλα! 

** Θυμάμαι, όταν έμαθα κάπως τα κατατόπια και απόκτησα αυτοπεποίθηση, άρχισα να παίζω και παιχνίδια, αμέ! Αλλά μετρημένα: να, καμιά πασιέντζα, κανα τέτρις (όπου έβλεπα τα τουβλάκια να κατεβαίνουν με ταχύτητες σαλιγκαριού που πάσχει από αρθριτικά και ξέσκιζα τις πίστες, χεχεχε), κάνα φλιπεράκι (αργότερα, το αγαπημένο μου έγινε το Stones N' Bones). Δυστυχώς ο πρώτος κομπιούτορας δεν σήκωνε car races -του πέφτανε βαριά τα γραφικά, κρασάριζε και αντεγειά.

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά; Πάλι εκδρομή down memory lane είχαμε;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 5, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έπαιζα με Spectrum που φόρτωνε Froggy από κασέτες...


...κι εσύ; Πω πω παλιοσειρά έγινα και δεν το κατάλαβα! Κι εγώ πρόλαβα τις κασέτες! Έπαιζα το hobbit με έναν φίλο (έτσι γίναμε κολλητοί, μάλιστα).

Διάτρητες καρτέλες έπαιρνε ο κομπιούτορας του πανεπιστημίου, τότε.


----------



## nickel (Sep 5, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...κι εσύ; Πω πω παλιοσειρά έγινα και δεν το κατάλαβα!


Εντάξει, μην το παίρνεις κατάκαρδα. Δεν το έπαιζα για μένα, για το παιδάκι μου το έπαιζα. (Η δικαιολογία κάθε μπαμπά, αλλά έτσι ήταν.)


----------



## Marinos (Sep 5, 2013)

Σε Spectrum (της θείας μου) έμαθα προγραμματισμό σε Basic, αλλά ο πρώτος υπολογιστής μου ήταν ο Amstrad CPC6128 κι έτσι πέρασα κατευθείαν στις δισκέτες των 3,5'' (να τ' αφήσω; ), χωρίς κασέτες. Ψέματα, συνδέσαμε κι ένα κασετόφωνο γιατί πολλά παιχνίδια κυκλοφορούσαν μόνο σε κασέτες. Γλίτωσα πάντως τις 5¼" μια και παρέκαμψα όλους τους «σοβαρούς» υπολογιστές όταν πέρασα πανεπιστήμιο και όταν ξαναγύρισα στην τεχνολογία, μετά το πτυχίο, είχε έρθει η εποχή των 486 και των Pentium.


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...και νομίζοντας πως είχα μπροστά μου μια μάλλον κακάσχημη και ελάχιστα εξελιγμένη γραφομηχανή) έφτανα στο τέλος της αράδας και καθώς δεν υπήρχε εκείνο το μαρκουτσάκι, πώς το λένε... επιστροφή φορέα  κατέβαινα με το βελάκι από κάτω και ξανάρχιζα και ξανά και ξανά και φτου κι απ' την αρχή. ...



Το νήμα: *carriage return*.


Το δίδαγμα: 



bernardina said:


> Old habits die hard



Η επίδειξη:


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 5, 2013)

Α χα χα χα! Η μέθοδος του αετού, λέει.:lol:

Εγώ πήρα τον πρώτο μου υπολογιστή τα Χριστούγεννα του 1995. Έκανε 400.000 δραχμούλες ή γύρω στα 2 με 2,5 σημερινά χιλιάρικα ευρώ και τον είχαμε αγοράσει με τα τρία αδέρφια μου, κάνοντας οικονομία στο χαρτζιλίκι μας. Το μόνο που ήξερα ήταν ότι γράφοντας "win" έμπαινε στα Windows 3.11, τίποτα άλλο. Τα αγγλικά μου, τότε, ήταν στο επίπεδο του how do you do, γιατί οι γονείς μου δεν με είχαν στείλει ποτέ σε φροντιστήριο. Τρία χρόνια αργότερα, στον δεύτερο υπολογιστή μου, διάβαζα Σαίξπηρ απ' το πρωτότυπο και προγραμμάτιζα σε τέσσερις διαφορετικές γλώσσες. Βέβαια εκείνον τον καιρό ο πατέρας μου θεωρούσε ότι οι υπολογιστές είναι άχρηστοι, ότι παίζουμε όλη την ώρα ηλίθια παιχνίδια και ότι δεν ασχολούμαστε με τίποτα άλλο. Ειδικά τα "ηλίθια παιχνίδια" ήταν που με βοήθησαν να μάθω αγγλικά, προγραμματισμό και μαθηματική λογική.


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 5, 2013)

Ο πρώτος μου υπολογιστής αγοράστηκε το 1988, με DOS λειτουργικό φυσικά. Είχα μάθει φαρσί δυο προγράμματα: Volkswriter, για επεξεργασία κειμένου, και DBase.


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2013)

Ο πρώτος μου υπολογιστής αγοράστηκε το 96, κόστιζε 1200 λίραι και έτρεχε πέμπτα παράθυρα. Το σημαντικότερο: είχε μόντεμ κι έτσι δεν χρειαζόταν να πηγαίνω στο πανεπιστήμιο για να τρέχω προσομοιώσεις, τις έτρεχα από το σπίτι. 
Παλιότερα είχα μάθει να προγραμματίζω σ'έναν Commodore 64, πριν το πανεπιστήμιο που είχα γίνει εξπέρ στη Φόρτραν κι έφτιαχνα μαθηματικούς λαγούς με πετραχήλια που τώρα τα έχω ξεχάσει όλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 7, 2013)

...πφφφ, όποιος δεν έχει προγραμματίσει με basic σε ZX Specrtum με πλήκτρα γομολάστιχα, δεν είναι βετεράνος...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 7, 2013)

Άιντε να δούμε. Εγώ πρωτοπρογραμμάτισα σε αυτό (και περίπου την ίδια εποχή, στον αρχαίο ΙΒΜ του ΕΜΠ):







Στα 80ς, από μια ευνοϊκή συγκυρία (βασικά, το είχα εξασφαλίσει ως χορηγία), το βασικό μου μηχάνημα στη δουλειά ήταν αυτό:






Το πολιτισμικό σοκ όταν χρειάστηκε (το 86-87) να περάσω από διασύνδεση (σχεδόν) WYSIWYG στο prompt του DOS ήταν τεράστιο...

Το πρώτο μου ιδιόκτητο πισί, ένα μεταχειρισμένο ΧΤ με 20άρη σκληρό, το πήρα το '89. 250 χιλιάρικα, με πέντε γραμμάτια. Πολλά λεφτά ( ο μισθός μου, τότε, ήταν στα 75Κ, ο βασικός στα 40Κ). Η καλύτερη επένδυση της ζωής μου. Έναν χρόνο αργότερα πήρα από το Πλαίσιο, γύρω στα 150 ΚΔρχ, τον πρώτο μου φορητό, ένα σπάνιο, εξαφανισμένο μοντέλο 80186, μεγέθους τζεϊμσμποντικού χαρτοφύλακα. Με δύο δισκέτες (δεν είχε δίσκο), μισή οθόνη και Volkswriter. Κάτι σαν αυτό. Ένιωθα άρχοντας. Μπορούσα να γράφω και να μεταφράζω παντού...


----------



## Marinos (Sep 7, 2013)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...πφφφ, όποιος δεν έχει προγραμματίσει με basic σε ZX Specrtum με πλήκτρα γομολάστιχα, δεν είναι βετεράνος...



Αμ δεν μας διαβάζεις!


Marinos said:


> Σε Spectrum (της θείας μου) έμαθα προγραμματισμό σε Basic



Μπορώ να προσθέσω με περηφάνεια ότι είχα μάθει και κάποια στοιχεία Fortran, ακόμα και Algol (από τη Μεγάλη Σοβιετική Εγκυκλοπαίδεια το τελευταίο).


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2013)

Όσοι ξέρουν την απέχθεια που έχω για τα φορητά, με τα μικρά πληκτρολόγια και τις μικρές οθόνες, μπορεί να εκπλαγούν όταν θα μάθουν ότι κάποτε είχα κι εγώ φορητούς υπολογιστές. Ο πρώτος (μαϊμού, αντίγραφο του φορητού της IBM που εικονίζεται) έκανε πολλά ταξίδια προς Σαρωνίδα. Ο άλλος (γνήσιος Compaq) έκανε καλοκαιρινές διακοπές στη Μεθώνη. Ο όρος «φορητός» καταντά γελοίος σε σύγκριση με τους σημερινούς φορητούς. Τον πρώτο τον είχα μισήσει από το πολύ κουβάλημα. Με τον δεύτερο ήμουν ερωτευμένος. Δεν θυμάμαι καν τι απέγινε. Θα πρέπει να τον παρέδωσα σε κάποιου άλλου την αγκαλιά. :-(


----------



## AoratiMelani (Sep 7, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Αμ δεν μας διαβάζεις!


Μα τι είναι αυτά που λες σύντροφε; Είπα εγώ ποτέ ότι δεν είσαι βετεράνος;
Fortran έκανα στο πανεπιστήμιο, μόνο μια χρονιά και όχι σπουδαία πράματα. Δυστυχώς τα μαθήματα αυτά (φυσική, μαθηματικά, υπολογιστές) στο βιολογικό τα θεωρούσαν "δευτερεύοντα" και τα περνούσαν λίγο πολύ με πασαλείμματα.


----------



## SBE (Sep 7, 2013)

Λοιπόν, αστεία-αστεία, στο πανεπιστήμιο μαθαίναμε εκτός από Φόρτραν, ασέμπλι, basic, pascal, cobol και κάτι άλλες που δεν τις θυμάμαι. Κι όλοι γκρίνιαζαν ότι δεν μας μαθαίνουν τα πολύ μοδάτα, π.χ. clipper που ήξερε ένας συμφοιτητής μου. Κανένας, μα κανένας δεν καταλάβαινε αυτό που κατάλαβα μετά, ότι δεν είχε σημασία ποιά θα μάθαινες αλλά ποιόν τρόπο σκέψης θα μάθαινες. Βέβαια μετά με τον δομημένο προγραμματισμό ατύχησα, είχα τρισάθλιους δάσκαλους και δεν έμαθα τίποτα. Αλλεργία με είχε πιάσει. Για κακή μου τύχη αυτός που δίδασκε C++ στο πανεπιστήμιο, δίδασκε και μπριτζ στη φοιτητική λέσχη. Γράφτηκα λοιπόν και στα δύο και δεν έμαθα τίποτα (το μπριτζ το συνέχισα αργότερα με άλλο δάσκαλο, τη C++ ποτέ). 
Εγώ αρχαία δεν είμαι.


----------



## Marinos (Sep 7, 2013)

Σκεφτόμουν ότι όλες αυτές οι γλώσσες (Basic, Pascal, Fortran, Algol...) μου φαίνονται κάπως ίδιες --και ξαφνικά κατάλαβα πόσο καλό ήταν που κάναμε στο Γυμνάσιο (αν θυμάμαι καλά) ένα-δυο κεφάλαια για λογικά διαγράμματα. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν τα διδαχτήκαμε ποτέ, αλλά διαβάζοντάς τα όλα τα υπόλοιπα ήταν παιχνιδάκι. Για τις νεότερες γλώσσες όμως δηλώνω πλήρη άγνοια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Sep 7, 2013)

Κανείς που να ήταν παλιοσειρά με την Άντα Μπάιρον, υπάρχει;



Marinos said:


> Σκεφτόμουν ότι όλες αυτές οι γλώσσες (Basic, Pascal, Fortran, Algol...) μου φαίνονται κάπως ίδιες.



Που πρακτικά όμως δεν έχουν μεγάλη σχέση η μία με την άλλην. Πάντως, παλιότερα, -δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει σήμερα- υπήρχε στο λύκειο ένα υπερτρισάθλιο βιβλίο που σκοπός του ήταν να διδαχθούν οι μαθητές προγραμματισμό, μέσα από μια μη πραγματική γλώσσα, με εντολές στα ελληνικά. Μιλάμε για την απόλυτη γελοιότητα. Μηδέν μέθοδος, μηδέν λογική, μηδέν προγραμματιστική επαφή.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Κανείς που να ήταν παλιοσειρά με την Άντα Μπάιρον, υπάρχει;


Εγώ ήμουν κολλητός του Μπάμπιτζ. Γι' αυτό θεωρούμαι και μπαμπόγερος.


----------



## SBE (Sep 9, 2013)

Σε Άντα δούλευε ένας συμφοιτητής μου. Πιο πολλά δεν ξέρω.


----------



## Zazula (Sep 9, 2013)

*Evolution of Memory Storage*


----------



## nickel (Sep 9, 2013)

Και να πεις ότι δεν προειδοποιούσε ο ποιητής;

Στον άλλο κόσμο που θα πας
κοίτα μη γίνεις σύννεφο...


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2014)

...
Kids try to figure out old technology


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2014)

Εμ, βέβαια, το πικάπ είναι για σκρατσάκια. Αειθαλές!


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2014)

...
Και η δισκέτα 5,25 για βεντάλια. Αέρες. 






Και όμως. Ήταν 1986...


----------

